# New rooster - what breed?



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Hubby wanted a rooster so we picked up a rooster yesterday. He started crowing first thing this morning too! The man we got him from got them as chicks from an auction so he doesn't know what they were. I think this guy is a "mutt", but I'm not sure. The hen that was with this guy was the same lavendar/gray colour with orange around the head. And peach feet. Anyone guess what he is?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice looking animal! Did you ask the seller what breed?


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I did, but like I said be didn't know. I think I knew more about chicken breeds than he did. And I'm no expert. Haha.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Looks like it has a little cuckoo in it, he's very pretty!


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sully the rooster


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

jaystyles75 said:


> Sully the rooster


He just started crowing today. He seems to be surprising himself a little. Such a sweet rooster.


----------



## mikemckenzy (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe Sicilian Buttercup? The spots...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

A Sicilian Buttercup pic from the Internet:


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Here's another picture of him:


----------



## mikemckenzy (Jul 7, 2013)

Definitely not a buttercup now that u can see his comb. Probably an Orpington mix.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

That's what I thought, but I'm still new to chickens. There was a hen with him that looked just like him, just no comb (obviously).


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know, but he is beautiful.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Looks like he carries a lavender gene, he is really goo looking


----------



## mikemckenzy (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish I could have a Rooster.  He looks so regal and strong! Would love to have a Big Roo to take care of my gals and breed chickies! Sadly, no roosters allowed


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Lemon Cuckoo Orpington cross?


----------

